# Male Guppies following female platy?



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

ok, so a male guppy following a female guppy, normal, but a male guppy following a female platy, not normal. 

i have 2 male guppies and 2 female guppies, and I have 2 female platies and 1 male platy, but the male guppies are following 1 of the female guppies along with the male platy. I was just wondering about this...

thank you


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Guppies will try to mate with just about anything. He may be trying, however its an impossible. A guppy (Poecilia) cannot cross with a platy (Xiphophorus).


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

Im pretty sure...


----------

